# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Miracle mineral supplement(MMS)bij Lyme

## marietbraakhuis

:Confused: Hallo ik ben Mariët Braakhuis , net nieuw hier geregistreerd.
Mijn vraag is "wie heeft er misschien al ervaring met het vrij nieuwe middel MMS i.v.m. de ziekte van Lyme, chronische vorm " ??

Ook zou ik vreselijk graag 1 of meerdere verkooppunten van dit middel willen weten. Dus als iemand iets weet dan laat het me aub weten. 
Alvast heel erg bedankt ; Mariët .

----------


## calceranica

Ben al 3 weken bezig met mms, maar het helpt mij niet voor mijn chronisce bijholteontsteking en ik kreeg net een mailtje van een arts Miracle mineral supplement (MMS) is een kwakzalfproduct. Het gaat om flesjes bleekwater die allerlei denkbare kwalen zouden moeten genezen waaronder kanker, aids, en malaria. Bleekwater is inderdaad een goed ontsmettingsmiddel voor de gootsteen en de wc omdat het uiterst reactieve zuurstofradicalen afgeeft. Voor het ontsmetten van de handen is het echter al niet geschikt omdat het reageert met alle vormen van organisch materiaal. Het reageert dus even hard met je handen als met die bacteriën die er opzitten en je zou je handen helemaal moeten laten ‘opvreten’ om ze steriel te krijgen. De gedachte dat je ziekteverwekkers uit je lichaam zou bestrijden door het in verdunde vorm op te drinken of zelfs via een infuus in de circulatie te brengen - zoals je op obscure filmpjes op youtube kunt zien - is ronduit belachelijk.

----------


## Feelgood

> en ik kreeg net een mailtje van een arts Miracle mineral supplement (MMS) is een kwakzalfproduct..



Dat zegt ie omdat ie er verder niets aan kan verdienen. De medische industrie is niet gebaat bij dergelijke supplementen. 

Onlangs vertelde ik mijn huisarts enorme baat te hebben bij bepaalde kruiden. Hij zei dat dat fijn was voor mij, maar dat hij en de medische industrie liever medicijnen voorschrijven omdat ze daar aan verdienen. En aan kruiden en bv MMS helemaal niets..

MMS is geen wondermiddel. Maar het werkt wel. Ook in Nederland zijn er al vele, vele mensen mee gebaat. Zeggen dat het 'ronduit belachelijk' is slaat helemaal nergens op. Doe eerst eens onderzoek alvorens je dergelijke taal uitslaat.

Lees o.a op www.mmsforum.nl even copieren in je webbrowser.

----------


## erikbos

Hoi Calceranica,

Ik zou graag het mailtje van die zogenaamde arts even willen inzien , kun je het mij even toemailen?

----------


## calceranica

Beste mevrouw M.A. Wieman van der Wielen



Onlangs heeft u een vraag gesteld op PlusOnline:

Heb al 3 jaar chronische bijholte ontsteking en alles al geprobeerd in 2 ziekenhuizen prednison kuurtje en geopereerd kan ik miracle mineral supplement gaan proberen, heb ik gevonde op internet mms heb net een mail terug gehad, daar stond niet het middel bij



Arts Joris Bartstra heeft uw vraag beantwoord:

Geachte mevrouw Wieman,

Miracle mineral supplement (MMS) is een kwakzalfproduct. Het gaat om flesjes bleekwater die allerlei denkbare kwalen zouden moeten genezen waaronder kanker, aids, en malaria. Bleekwater is inderdaad een goed ontsmettingsmiddel voor de gootsteen en de wc omdat het uiterst reactieve zuurstofradicalen afgeeft. Voor het ontsmetten van de handen is het echter al niet geschikt omdat het reageert met alle vormen van organisch materiaal. Het reageert dus even hard met je handen als met die bacteriën die er opzitten en je zou je handen helemaal moeten laten ‘opvreten’ om ze steriel te krijgen. De gedachte dat je ziekteverwekkers uit je lichaam zou bestrijden door het in verdunde vorm op te drinken of zelfs via een infuus in de circulatie te brengen - zoals je op obscure filmpjes op youtube kunt zien - is ronduit belachelijk. Chronische bijholteontstekingen kunnen heel hardnekkig en vervelend zijn, maar een dergelijk middel zal u niet helpen. U rookt toch niet hé? In dat geval is stoppen met roken het eerste wat u kunt doen want roken verlamt de trilhaartjes die de bijholten schoonvegen. 

Ben het intussen weer gaan gebruiken want ik voel me wel fitter met die druppels en ik ben benieuwd waar jij het voor wil gebruiken. Graag een antwoord terug. groetjes Riet

----------


## Cezanne

Hoi allemaal!

Ik wil graag ons ervaring delen met MMS.
Wij zijn met z'n 5. We hebben 3 kinderen. Helene (10), Ceetje (12) en David (4). Half januari hebben we MMS in huis gekregen en ik ben zelf als eerste begonnen als proefkonijn. Daarna 2 dagen later is Helene begonnen en 7 dagen later Ceetje en haar vader. Vader was nog onder peniciline vanwege beginnende longontsteking. Dus heeft hij besloten dat hij eerst zijn kuurtje zou afmaken voordat hij aan MMS zou beginnen.

Ons ervaringen: ( we zijn allemaal begonnen met 2 drup/ 3x per dag) en na 3 dagen opvoeren met 1 drup meer. Hélène krijgt max. 4 x 3 en Ceetje is bijna net zo groot als ik dus 6 x 3. Voor de dames gaan we echter niet op hogere dosis. Ze zijn jong en hebben nog niet zoveel negative lading opgelopen als wij. Ik ben tot 12 drups x2 gegaan en vader tot 15 drups x 2. Nu zijn we inmiddels op een onderhoudsdoos van 6 drups per dag. In de paar weken lassen we een pauze van een week en nemen wij vooral vitamine C. 

familie lid 1 (ik dus)
Ik had niets bijzonder om met MMS te beginnen ( dacht ik!) Ik wilde de proefkonijn zijn voor de famlie. Oude kwallen waren allang niet meer aanwezig en ik voelde me super gezond. Iedereen krijgt de griep maar ik heb gelukkig geen last van gehad. Na 2 dagen MMS, begon ik vaag hoofdpijn te krijgen en voelde me licht in mijn hoofd. Het heeft 3 dagen geduurd voordat het over was. Ik bleef keurig de MMS drinken. Toen ik op 3 drups was, begon ik ontzettend last van mijn ogen te krijgen. Brandende gevoel, en mijn ogen ging na het innemen voor een paar uren tranen als ik mascara en oogschaduw gebruikte. Bepaalde oude kwallen komen naar boven en dit moet ik zeggen, is vrij heftig. Ik dacht namelijk dat ik geen last meer van had. Na mijn tweede zwangerschap heb ik nogal aanvallen gehad aan de linkerkant van mijn buik. Steken waarvoor ik een paar keer naar het ziekenhuis ben gegaan. De laatste keer was ongeveer 1 jaar geleden. Ze konden niets vinden (artsen hebben niet echt hun best gedaan om te zoeken, denk ik) maar ik heb zelf altijd vermoed dat ik of in mijn baarmoeder of in mijn darm een ontstekking had). 3 dagen later begon pus uit mijn baarmoeder te komen en nogal heftig moet ik zeggen. Na 5 dagen was het helemaal over. Ik voelde me lichter en lekkerder in mijn vel. Het is waar dat je huid wordt ontzettend mooi en strak. Dit is pas anti-aging :-d . Ik had het altijd snel koud. Sinds ik MMS is het niet meer zo. Ook merk ik dat ik veel meer lucht heb en dat mijn zuikerspiegel is weer in balans. ( ik had vroeger regelmatig last van flauw gevoelen vaak al in de ochtend)

Helene is 2 dagen na mij begonnen met MMS in te nemen. Ze had altijd last van een koortslip en opgezette klieren in de nek. 2 dagen na MMS, kreeg ze pukkels in het gezicht en op de rechter arm. Echt rood, vies gepaard met veel jeuk. Volgende dag was het weg. Blijkbaar moest iets eruit. Herpes?) Paar dagen later haar klieren in de nek waren helemaal gezwollen plus een op de wang naast haar rechter hoor. Het deed ontzetend veel pijn. Zaterdag begon het af te nemen en 48 uur later alles weer normaal. Wat ik ook opmerk bij haar is dat sinds ze MMS neemt, ziet ze zo gezond uit in haar gezicht. :-$ . Ze heeft als baby een moeilijk start gehad en is heel lang hiel en witjes geweest. Een vriendin van ons had ook last van koortslip (herpes) en is ook inmiddels vrij van deze ellende. Het werkt dus daarvoor fantastisch!

MMS en Ceetje:
Ceetje is in het algemeen een gezonde meid. Ze is wel altijd heel gevoelig geweest wat betreft zandbak wormpjes. Regelmatig moest ik haar ontwormen. Nu had ze ook last van en na 2 dagen MMS was het weg ( ik hoop dat het zo blijft!) Ze rijd paard sinds haar 6de en had nu 3 jaar lang last van haar achielpees. Zo gevoelig dat je kon het nog niet eens aanraken of ze begon te schreuwen van de pijn. Gisteren zei ze: Mam, kijk ik heb geen pijn meer in mijn pees! Hoera! 

Vader:
Hij weegt boven de 100 kg en dacht dat voor zo een lijf heb je wel meer drups nodig. Hij ging heel snel naar 9 x3. Geen goed idee. Hij neemt MMS doordat hij altijd heel veel hoofdpijn aanvallen krijgt en hij heeft al 26 jaar een ontstekking in zijn voet sinds hij op zijn 23ste reuma heeft gehad. Verschillende pogingen gemaakt om vanaf te komen maar tot nu toe niets heeft geholpen. Sinds hij MMS neemt voelde hij op die plek een soort jeuk en dat het bezig was. Hij is nog niet helemaal vanaf maar er is duidelijk verschil tussen voor en na MMS.

Wij geven David 4 drups MMS in zijn pap 's ochtends als hij verkouden is. Vervolg hiervan is dat binnen 3 dagen is hij vrij van dat vieze groene snot. Normaal gesproken duurde het weken.

Belangrijk is om te begrijpen dat MMS zal niet voor zorgen om nooit meer ziek te zijn. Het zorg voor dat het immuunsysteem sterker wordt en sneller en volledig het lichaam van bacteries, virussen, schimmels, etc. ontruimt. 
Je kan dus nog steeds verkouden worden of de griep krijgen maar dankzij MMS, binnen heel korte tijd wordt je beter. 

Wij hebben gemerkt dat het belangrijk is om door te zetten. De eerste 2 -3 weken kunnen nogal vervelend aanvoelen: licht hoofdpijn, wazig, zweten, koud, diarhee, moeheid doordat het lichaam zijn best doet om alle troep af te voeren. Ouwe ziekten die leken weg te zijn komen blijken de kop eventjes weer op te steken en binnen de kortste tijd weer te verdwijen maar dan voor goed deze keer. Doorbijten dus en daarna, voel je je fitter, je eet vanzelf gezonder en dus smelten de overtollig kilo's. Acne verwijnt en huid wordt duidelijk strakker ( leuke bijkomstigheid!)

Voor wat betreft de hoofdpijnen en wazig gevoel denk ik toch dat het te maken heeft met het feit dat de hersens en holtes ook een zwaar schoonmaakbeurt ondergaan. Gepaard met deze symptomen is een lopende neus voor een paar dagen.

TIPS:
Met MMS moet je naar je lichaam luisteren en je eigen tempo volgen. Zeker niet te snel de aantal drups willen verhogen. 

Wij drinken het met water en snel een kauwgom daarna. Dan merk je niets van de smaak. Wij hebben een tijdje met verse applesap genomen maar wij krijgen echt een zwaar gevoel op de maag en wat misselijkheid daardoor.

----------


## mms

Liefste mensen, blij te zien dat jullie MMS gebruiken en goeie resultaten hebben, alleen raad ik julli eaan dit niet te veel aan de oren te brengen van de gevestigde pharmacie zoals hier op dit forum.
Eens ze dit product kennen en velen gebruiken het zal het snel verboden worden.
Goeie tip als je lang wil genieten van je gezondheid en dit krachtig product.
Zo ook met colloidaal zilver (dat verboden wordt geleidelijk aan door de pharmacie)

----------


## Alieke

Hallo allemaal,

Sindskort in aanraking gekomen met MMS. Aangezien we én een alternatieve én een reguliere praktijk zijn willen we heel graag meer achtergrond informatie. Uiteraard hebben we ons grondig laten voorlichten door professionals. Toch zijn we op zoek naar zgn. ervaringsdeskundigen. Wil jij je ervaring delen met ons, resultaten (al dan niet effectief) dosering die je gebruikt, hoe je nu in je vel zit etc. etc. We zijn er erg blij mee als je dit wilt doen en met jouw ervaringen hopen we meerdere mensen te kunnen helpen.

Je kunt reactie sturen naar [email protected]

Alvast heel hartelijk bedankt voor je medewerking en heel veel gezondheid toegewenst!

Vr. gr.
namens het team,
Alieke.

----------

